# Merkt man 8 ms Reaktionszeit im Vergleich zu 2 ms?



## d b (6. Januar 2011)

Ich will mir den BenQ ew2420 kaufen, zocke aber viel!(PS3, PC)
Er hat 8 ms RZ, alle sagen das ist schlimm, stimmt das?


----------



## Pagz (6. Januar 2011)

Es kann halt zu Schlierenbildung kommen, wodurch das Bild verzerrt wird.


----------



## d b (6. Januar 2011)

WtF?
Wie schlierenbildung?


----------



## Pagz (6. Januar 2011)

Merkt man, wenn das vorherige Bild "nachzieht", d.h sich die alten Farben mit den neuen Mischen


----------



## bleifuß90 (6. Januar 2011)

Merkt man den unterschied wenn man 8ms und 2ms Reaktionszeit gegenüberstellt? - Ganz klares JA.

Ist es so schlimm das der Monitor unbrauchbar ist? - Ganz klares NEIN!


Bin selber mit einem Monitor aus den Anfangszeiten der 8ms Reaktionszeit unterwegs und stören tut es mich nicht im geringsten.


----------



## d b (6. Januar 2011)

Merk ich es stört bei bfbc 2 odet schmellen spielen?
Stört es, kann man auf dem nich zocken?


----------



## dot (6. Januar 2011)

2/8ms wirst du nicht merken. Das Problem wird nur sein, dass die Angabe nicht "stimmt". Die Reaktionszeit wird unter praktischen Bedingungen wohl hoeher sein.


----------



## d b (7. Januar 2011)

Das wiederum wird genaiso ei tnpanels sein.
Kann mir jemand vids oder pics zu schlieren zeigen, kann mir nix darunter vorstellen!
Was heißt das?


Wen würdet ihr nehmen, den mit VA-Panel EW2420 und LED für 205€ aber mit 8 ms
oder
den TN-Panel mit LCD E2420HD für 195€


----------



## montecuma (7. Januar 2011)

Mein alter TFT war mit 25ms angegeben, mein neuer mit 5ms. Beides TN. Kein Unterschied.
Du MUSST testen bzw. Testberichte lesen, denn die Herstellerangaben zur Reaktionszeit (und dem Kontrast) sind absolut NICHTS wert.


----------



## Parzival (9. Januar 2011)

Hi. Also ich hab bis vor 2 Jahren noch auf einem LG Flatron 1710s gezockt. Da wird die Reaktionszeit mit 16 ms angegeben. Ich hatte damit trotzdem nie Probleme. Und einen Unterschied zu meinem neuen Monitor (5 ms) merke ich nicht!

Eher im Gegenteil. Wenn man direkt die Monitore nebeneinander stellt: TN-Panel im neuen und S-IPS im alten LG Flatron sieht das Bild auf dem TN Panel bei weitem nicht so gut aus wie auf dem alten Monitor. Die besseren Panels haben viel klarere Farben. 

Das finde ich viel wichtiger. Wenn du ein wirklich guter Spieler bist, wirst du durch einen "langsameren" Monitor nicht schlechter spielen.


----------



## CriSiL (11. Januar 2011)

würde auch sagen das man es nicht unbedingt merken wird


----------

